# Flathead Adventure



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

It has been quite a while since I have posted anything here but I'm sure some of you still remember me. I am finally taking a vacation from work and I plan on making my way south for some big flathead action in the muskingum and licking river watersheds. I always spend my time at Wills Creek and have done well but now I have the time and money to investigate new water in the region. Wills Creek has been good to me this year having given up a 43" 42lb flatty that was released about 3 weeks ago. I have Six days to come up with my #50+ flatty I've been dreaming of. Its just not going to probably happen at wills creek. I need some inside information on where to find some monsters to help narrow my search. If you have a great spot and are reluctant to give up information just understand that I live too far away from the area to frequent any spots you give up and all my fish are strictly catch and release with the exception of a few little guys here and there. I'm leaving tommorrow and any info would be great and maybe some of us could hook up and do some fishing together. P.M. me for contact info. Thanks for any information you're willing to surrender. Also anybody needing boat parts should come see me at Boatmasters Marine in Akron!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i cant help much with big flatties but we could catch a few little ones on the Tusc River !!!


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

fished muskingum this past saturday-water was still high and moving pretty swift.couldn't fish the river itself-had to pull up in feeder creek out of the current.it should tame down soon i would think.we fished just below zanesville.1 channel cat and about 4 other hits with no luck.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

You're out of my area. WE have brought in a 38 1/2#, 42#, 24 3/4#, and a few 10,12,and 13# out of the Ohio River around Steubenville during August. I can't wait for cooler weather.


----------

